# What's in HeatherLouWho's Traincase Updated December 2012



## HeatherLouWho (Dec 27, 2012)

I mostly lurk these days, but I thought I should update my traincase posting.  At the very least I can look at it when I need a gentle reminder to step away from the make-up counter (or need to know what I already have).  Enjoy!

FACE~*~*~*~*~*
MAC MSF Natural in Light and Medium with Shimmer





MAC MSF in So Ceylon and Refined





MAC Mineralize Blush in Earth to Earth and Rhapsody in Two 





NARS Blush Duos in Orgasm/Laguna, Sin/Casino, and Albatross/Lovejoy





NARS Blushes in Mounia, Crazed, Taos





NARS Blushes in Amour, Deep Throat, Torrid





NARS Blush in Desire, Gilda, and Luster





NARS Blush in Madly, Silvana, and Sertao





I use some combination of these to get myself looking presentable on a daily basis:




Primers:





Finishing Sprays:





Brushes:
Ulta Professional Large Powder, MAC 129, MAC 168, MAC 187, MAC 188, MAC 190, Laura Mercier Foundation, Laura Mercier Concealer




LIPS~*~*~*~*~*~*
Russian Red, Taupe, O, Call My Buff, Strength




Funbathing, Thrills, VG Gaga I, Blood Red, Peachstock,  Heartless:






Tribalist, Prolong, Good to Go:





Chicory, Vino, Boldly Bare, Mouth Off, Redd, In Synch, Red Enriched, Cranapple, Gingerroot:






Other Pencils and Goodies





Lipstick Palette (MAC Lipsticks removed from tube and smashed into e/s pans):






Lip Glosses:






Eyes*~*~*~*~*~
NARS 9941 Palette
Eyeshadow: India Song, Night Star, Night Clubbing and Ondine
Multiple:Copacabana and Malibu
Lipstick:  Honolulu Honey, Dolce Vita, Gypsy, Trans Siberian





Joile Poupee, Babylon





Blade Runner, Stage Beauty





Balthazar, Mediteranee





Indian Summer, Star Sailor





Silk Road, Portobello





Earth Angel, Brousse





Surabaya





Essential Eye Palette
Unconditional Love, Night Star, Galapagos
Nepal, Ondine, Thunderball





Modern Love
Alhambra, Jezebel, India Song
Tokyo, Habenera, Pandora





Best
Bellisima, All About Eve II, Bali
All About Eve I, Kalahari I, Kalahari II




Pleasures of Paris
Nepal, Violetta, Demon Lover
Fez, Abyssinia, Cordura





Paint Pots: 
Indianwood, Vintage Selection, Artifact, Perky, Girl Friendly
Delft, Greenstroke, Fresco Rose, Coral Crepe, Magrittes Paint




MAC Singles in Rated R, Shock-a-holic, and Strike a Pose





MAC Singles in Sorcery, 100 Strokes, Mink and Sable, Smoke and Diamonds





LORAC Single in Reverie





MAC Mineralize Eyeshadows in Play on Plums, Earthly Riches, and Hint of Sapphire





MAC Pigment in Emerald Dusk, Mega-Rich, Lithe, Rushmetal, Copperize, Museum Bronze, and Jardin Aires





MAC Crushed Metallic Pigment




MAC Brushes in 226, 224, 222, 217, 237, 242, 263, 275






Pencil Liners:





Mascaras:





Shadows and Pressed Pigments:

Brown, Tans, and Taupes:

 M•A•C​ Quarry​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Espresso​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Go!​ Starflash​  M•A•C​ Bronze​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Brown Script​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Texture​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Saddle​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Kid​ Veluxe​  M•A•C​ Patina​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Woodwinked​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Satin Taupe​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Chocolate Brown​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Sable​ Velvet​  ​  M•A•C​ Seedling​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Era​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Moth Brown​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Twinks​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Embark​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Corduroy​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Mystery​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Après Ski​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Club​ Satin​  Random White Shadow​  ​  M•A•C​ Vanilla​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Cocomotion​ Pigment​  ​ 
 




Pinks

 M•A•C​ Expensive Pink​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ French Cuff Lustre​  M•A•C​ Apricot Pink Pigment​  M•A•C​ Paradisco
					Frost​  M•A•C​ Dear Cupcake
					Satin​  M•A•C​ Pink Bronze Pigment​  M•A•C​ Custom Blend Pigment​  M•A•C​ Jest​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Girlie
					 Satin​  M•A•C​ Da Bling ​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Hush​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Lily White Pigment​  M•A•C​ Rose​  Pigment​  M•A•C​ Fuschia​  Pigment​  M•A•C​ Post Haste Matte​ 
 
















Oranges, Coppers

 M•A•C​ Evening Aura​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Bamboo​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Bold & Brazen​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Motif​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Pollinator​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Samoa Silk​ Veluxe​  M•A•C​ Rule​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Fab & Flashy​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Ochre Style​ Frost​  ​  M•A•C​ Coppering​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Amber Lights​ Frost​  UD
					Half Baked​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Melon​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Off the Radar​ Pigment​ 
 





Yellows and Highlights:

 M•A•C​ Golden Lemon​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Chrome Yellow​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Gorgeous Gold​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Goldmine​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Bright Future​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Gold Dusk​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Dreamaker​ Starflash​  M•A•C​ Naked​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Ricepaper​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Blonde’s Gold​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Provence​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Old Gold Pigment​  M•A•C​ Shroom​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Femme Fi​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Retrospeck​ Lustre​ 
 


















Green

 M•A•C​ Aquavert​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C Shimmermoss​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Bottle Green​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Forest Green Pigment​  M•A•C​ Antique Green Pigment​  M•A•C​ Swimming​ Lustre​  M•A•C​ Velvet Moss​ Veluxe​  M•A•C​ Humid​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Juxt​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Golden Olive Pigment​  M•A•C​ Henna​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Flourishing​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Pastorale Pigment​  M•A•C​ Teal
					 Pigment​  M•A•C​ Golder’s Green Pigment​ 
 








Blue

 M•A•C​ Naval Blue​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Deep Shade​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Deep Truth​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Freshwater​ Veluxe Perl​  M•A•C​ Mutiny​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Plumage​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Blue Steel​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Nile​ Matte​  M•A•C​ Tilt​ Frost​  Urban Decay​ Shattered​ Pearl​  M•A•C​ Cool Heat​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Alum​ Satin​  Urban Decay​ Strip​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Softwash Grey
					Pigment​  M•A•C​ Aquadisiac​ Lustre​ 
 
















Violets

 M•A•C​ Helium​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Of Summer​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Swish​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Pink Pearl​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Pinked Mauve​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Vex​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Stars & Rockets​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Cream de Violet​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Plum Dressing​ Veluxe​  M•A•C​ Hepcat​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Digit​ Satin​  Too Faced​ Violet Vengeance​ Sugar Shadow​  M•A•C​ Parfait Armour​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Memorabilia ​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Top Hat
					Star Flash​ 
 





Plums and Burgundies

 M•A•C​ Beauty Marked​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Sketch​ Velvet​  M•A•C​ Lilac Touch​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Trax​ Velvet​  M•A•C​ Circa Plum​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Indian Ink​ Matte​  NARS​ Repress #1
					Pearl​  NARS​ Repress #2
					Matte​  NARS​ Repress #3​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Shale​ Satin​  M•A•C​ Cranberry ​ Frost​  M•A•C​ Falling Star​ Veluxe Pearl​  M•A•C​ Maroon​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Heritage Rouge​ Pigment​  M•A•C​ Sun Pepper​ Pigment​ 
 

















Quads:
Notoriety (Skintone I, Rich and Earthy, Skintone II, Notoriety) , Photo Realism (Photo Realism, Fresh Approach, Image Maker, Gray Range)





Tempting (Next to Nothing, Tempting, Sharp, Dark Edge), Spiced Chocolate (Nanogold, Brash, Sweet Chestnut, Spiced Chocolate)





Colour 4 (Manila Paper, Flip, Creole Paper, Aztec Brick), Lucky Tom (Cream Royal, Paradisco, Stylin', Lucky Tom)






LE Palettes:
5 Smokey Eyes (Holiday 2012), Taupeless, Satin Taupe, Love Spice, Spellcaster, Black Slip
Intriguing Scarlet 6 Warm Eyes (Holiday 2008), Sweet Joy, Warm Suede, Well Spiced, Gentle Heat, Real Drama, Grand Entrance
6 Sorceress Eyes (Holiday 2009), White Rabbit, Hold My Gaze, Edge of Dark, Magnetized, Hypnotizing, Altered State
6 Warm Eyeshadow (Holiday 2011) Winterscape, Magical Mist, Patina, Buckwheat, Gaelic Gold, Midnight Flurry
Fresh Cut (Nordstrom 2009) Bloom Cycle, Fresh Cut, Sun Shy, Part Peony, Poppy Noir, Floral, Inc.





Too Faced Tropical Tease Palette 





Too Faced Liquif Eye Shadow Collection:  Ooh and Aah I, Ooh and Aah II, Exclusive Blue
Full Frontal, Boy Toy, Steel Magnolias
Oscar, Exclusive Green, Exclusive Purple
Vixen, Jealousy, Exclusive Black





Smashbox Wish for the Perfect Palette





Guerlain Les Gris & Les Fumes






  	Bonus:  My Travel Bag


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 28, 2012)

Very very nice traincase collection...  nice selection of colors


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice stuff u have there esp all the nars items...


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice stash!


----------



## orkira (Feb 1, 2013)

Love your collection!  Especially all of the Nars items you have!


----------

